# need help authenticate my FOX Fork



## bergzcute13 (Mar 16, 2016)

need help in confirming that this is a fox fork talas 32


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Not sure about your model. Stickers look odd to me, but there are so many variations and someone could've just replaced them after getting scratched/peeling/etc. There should be a serial number or ID number on the fork. Fox's website gives info on figuring out what model you have here. Enter serial or 4 digit code. Compare the search result to yours either on Fox's website or google.

They also have a page with a few examples of newer models comparing authentic versions with knockoffs here.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like a Fox F-Series 120 RL. Its an OEM fork

Not a Talas. Basically a Float 32 RL with a different crown (the very upper white part).


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

the-one1 said:


> Looks like a Fox F-Series 120 RL. Its an OEM fork
> 
> Not a Talas. Basically a Float 32 RL with a different crown (the very upper white part).


That was my thought. Control knobs are just a rebound and lockout. It even says "RL" on one of the stickers on the lowers. I had a 2003 100mm Float 32 on a previous bike for a lot of years. My wife has 100mm Float 32 on her 2010 Santa Cruz. It's a solid fork, though it doesn't have any compression damping that is common on nicer forks these days. You CAN send it out for custom tuning and get some compression damping, though.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

The Talas adjustment is on the top of my fork.


----------

